# Lumberjack figures



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

I need to hire up for my 1:20 scale lumber camp - can anyone recommend brands of lumberjack/laborer figures? I see that Woodland Scenics has a set, but am looking for others too.


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris,

I too need loggers. Allen Pollock of Fun & Games in Jefferson City Mo. has some ready to be released very soon. Check out his web site. Good luck,

Rich Schiffman
[email protected]olidated.net


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Just make sure to get the ones that sleep all night and work all day..


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave F on 01/15/2008 7:20 PM
Just make sure to get the ones that sleep all night and work all day..

Dave, you beat me to it!


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

How about doing your own from Sculpey? Here's one that I did recently, which, I admit, is no help to you /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

You guys are too quick for me


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, it's Wednesday. Scotty, shall we go shopping and have buttered scones for tea?


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

what's the website for Allen Pollock?


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys,

Allen Pollocks web site is www.scalefigures.com

The web site will let you contact him. Ask about his new lumberjack/logger figures. I have some photos of them if you will email me. 

Thanks,

Rich Schiffman
[email protected]


----------



## LocoLover (Jan 2, 2008)

Schleich has one or two in case you want some variety.

Bill


----------

